# Holistic Veterinary Visit



## Keesha (Feb 12, 2019)

Last week we took our dogs to see a holistic vet who gave our dog acupuncture. 
I was surprised how well she handled it. It really relaxed her. 

Their diet now consists of 50% meat / 50% vegetables. There’s 5 or 6 different meats to choose from plus a variety of vegetables and they are gobbling it up and looking great. I didn’t realize it was so easy. 

Im adding turmeric , oil of oregano and san ren tang to their food and it’s going really well. 
Taking my dogs to a holistic vet sits well with us . It was costly but well worth it.

I got reference for holistic canine dental hygienists who clean dogs teeth with putting them to sleep.
One of ours has had it done already and the service was amazing.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 4, 2019)

While the visit to this holistic vet was expensive it was well worth getting the guidance on what to feed our dogs. 


Our Yorkshire terrier is now 12 years old and had a severe sinus infection that would not clear up. I’ve been told it’s from having such a small mouth, their teeth can rot. I wish I had kept up her teeth brushing but I didn’t. She had her teeth professionally cleaned  with no anesthetic though but her sinuses would get so clogged she couldn’t sleep properly. She’d wake up trying to clear her nose or snore so loud it would wake me up. 


Another thing that was happening was she was waking me up one or two times a night to urinate . They both were. That was one of the signs and symptoms of diabetes and since we have already had one with diabetes I wanted to reduce the chances of any of my other dogs getting it. Plus them having to urinate was waking us  all up. 


The main reason I haven’t wanted to make our own dog food before was because what  I’ve discovered in the past is that every time I changed their diet, they’d get diarrhea. We’ve been told to gradually change a diet over within a 2 week period; meaning add a bit of new kibble to their old kibble until it’s all the same kind yet I’d never been to successful with it before. 
That didn’t happen here. We just changed their diet to this with zero issues whatsoever. 


Making their kibble is actually really easy and the improvement we have both seen in them both is astounding. Our Yorkie s sinus infection has cleared up and neither one has woken me up during the night to use the washroom. I’m tickled pick. They don’t drink nearly the amount of water they used to. In fact I rarely if ever see them drinking water now. 


Their eyes don’t leak as much.
Their fur is shinier and healthier looking. 
Their eyes are bright and their energy level has soared. 


It’s also great for adding supplements to which I do. Each meal I add a bit of ginger,  turmeric, oil of oregano and san ren tang. 


The meats are 50% of the meal which include:


Turkey  and gizzards 
Chicken 
Codfish 
Salmon 
Sirloin Beef Roast 
Pork Roast 


Vegetables are the other 50% include:


Carrots 
Yams or sweat potatoes 
Parsnips 
Green Beans 
Fennel 
Broccoli 
Cauliflower 
Zuchinni 
Brussels sprouts 


Note: For meats we get what’s on sale.
These meals are so good I often eat the same thing they are which feels a bit odd but it’s super healthy. 


If they start losing too much weight I’m going to add some wholesome grains to it like rice or quinoa but so far so good. They gobble their food down every time and are full of energy. 


I thought I’d share this for  anyone else interested.


----------



## Sue777 (Mar 4, 2019)

I had taken one of my senior rescues for acupuncture for his arthritis - it seemed to help and the treatments didn't phase him at all....he didn't even seem to notice all the needles in him.    And for years we fed our dogs the "BARF" diet (bones and raw food) and they were never healthier.   Unfortunately now that we have so many dogs (and one that is 160 pounds) we can't afford to do that, but if I ever get back to having small dogs, they will be on the healthiest food I can afford for them.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 4, 2019)

The acupuncture treatment I wasn’t expecting but our dog was also fine with it and I noticed an instant improvement in her. 
That’s the diet I wanted to put my diabetic schnoodle on but I didn’t know enough about it and she unfortunately passed away before I learned. I understand this isn’t for everyone and if our girls weren’t so small I’m not sure we could afford it. Luckily we can buy utility turkeys at a great price as well as chicken and beef and pork. The cod fish is sent to us from out east. The only expensive thing is the salmon so I get a big piece for myself at Costco and share some of mine with them. 

The last year with our last dog was heart breaking and I don’t want to go through that again. She was epileptic, diabetic and blind. I had to give her two shots of insulin a day. If she had a seizure while out walking I’d carry her back home and when she died I felt somewhat personally responsible somehow. I think the kibble we fed her contributed to her health condition. 

Feeding a 160 pound dog would be very expensive. My girlfriend had two large dogs. One is about 125 pounds , the other about 100 pounds and I couldn’t imagine feeding a dog that size this type of diet. We sure couldn’t afford that type of diet for dogs that size . Luckily ours our 10 and 23 pounds.


----------



## Sue777 (Mar 4, 2019)

We all do the best we can with the dogs we have, and I'm sure you were not in any way responsible for your dog's death.     I understand you feeling that way, though.... been there, done that.    Now that I'm older, I need to cut down on the size of my rescues.   Since I usually foster and adopt seniors, it's hard to help the bigger dogs in and out of vehicles, up and down the stairs, etc.   I'd also like to go for a shedless dog, but I rescue what the Universe sends me, and I always trust it.   
Sue


----------



## Keesha (Mar 4, 2019)

I like the way you think. YES I can relate to the ‘downsizing’ with dogs. :lol:
We used to have shepherds and when they age they can’t be easily carried up the stairs. That’s why we now have smaller breeds. They are apparently shedless too but they do shed some, just not much. 
No! Logically I know I’m not responsible for her death. 
Your last sentence is priceless. 
Thats beautiful.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 8, 2019)

We are thinking of making our own dog food too. These two dogs are 10 years now and about 50 lb.s. We try to make sure they don't gain weight.
  Sure going to try your recipe Keescha.

   Can't go the holistic route but try to keep them as good as possible. When they were puppies they ate raw carrots . 
   We just lost our old dog, smartest dog we ever had and we've had some good ones. She was about 70 lb.s and part greyhound and part golden lab. She lived to be 18 years old. Vet said she was 14 we told him to look at his papers,he gave her to us a greyhound rescue at 5 months. He payed her and gave her shots then gave her to us.

  She died in December. Hubby talks to her grave when he goes to building out back.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 8, 2019)

I’m so very sorry for your loss. It hasn’t been that long. 
18 years old is a long time for any dog but really good for a large dog - unheard of with grey hound it in. That is amazing. 

Changing their food has been a lot of work but has been the best thing we’ve done for our older girl. It’s like she’s instantly 5 years younger. The biggest change is that they don’t drink as much water so aren’t urinating as much. That doesn’t wake them up at night or me either. I feel really good about their diet 

The other day I cooked a turkey so here is there dinner. 
They gobble it down. Every single piece.


----------



## Sue777 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hell, I'd eat that!              Lucky dogs!
Sue


----------



## Keesha (Mar 8, 2019)

Sue777 said:


> Hell, I'd eat that!              Lucky dogs!
> Sue



:lofl: @ Sue 
My husbands co-worker keeps saying he wants to get re-incarnated as one of our dogs:lol:


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 9, 2019)

Keesha said:


> :lofl: @ Sue
> My husbands co-worker keeps saying he wants to get re-incarnated as one of our dogs:lol:




LOL, Keesha, thats what hubbys niece says. Only she just says ' one of yalls animals'.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’m so very sorry for your loss. It hasn’t been that long.
> 18 years old is a long time for any dog but really good for a large dog - unheard of with grey hound it in. That is amazing.
> 
> Changing their food has been a lot of work but has been the best thing we’ve done for our older girl. It’s like she’s instantly 5 years younger. The biggest change is that they don’t drink as much water so aren’t urinating as much. That doesn’t wake them up at night or me either. I feel really good about their diet
> ...



Hey, so would I.


----------

